# Remove Good Paint Before Repaint?



## frankabr. (Nov 23, 2011)

I have to repaint a rack a different color (one in the color I need is not available).  The paint on the rack I have is fine.  But should I remove it before repainting and start from scratch with an undercoat and top coat ?
or Should I leave the old paint there and just paint the new color right over the old color,
Or, lastly,  should I put an "undercoat" over the old paint and then repaint?  

Thanks, F.A.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2011)

What kind of paint are you using? Do you have an abrasive blaster? If you're just using spray paint I would make sure the surface is free of rust and oil, lightly sand with 220. Prime and paint. The factory coating is going to be more protection than spray bomb.


----------



## frankabr. (Nov 23, 2011)

*Scuff And Paint*

Hi.  I've received advice from a local paint and body shop I trust. 

I'm using spray paint.

They say not to remove the paint on the rack, but to scuff the paint (enough to remove the gloss).

Then they say to "spray evenly over the old paint."  I should spray two coats and wait between coats for the first coat to dry before I spray the 2nd.

Thanks,  F.A.


----------



## karladev (Dec 15, 2011)

*paint*

Ya, whatever suggestion you got is enough and if u still have doubt or any other questions then just visit the one who knows all things related to paint and also come up with good paint


----------



## Dave K (Dec 15, 2011)

I would dust the rack with flat black spray paint then sand with 220 till all the black is gone.  If there are any low spots or dents the sand paper will not hit them leaving behind black paint so you can spot them.


----------



## karladev (Dec 27, 2011)

Before any paint you must remove the previous paint otherwise the new paint is not proparly get applied on wall.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 28, 2011)

*good advice*



frankabr. said:


> Hi.  I've received advice from a local paint and body shop I trust.
> 
> I'm using spray paint.
> 
> ...





how did your repaint turn out ?


----------

